# Park Towers - DIFC



## Use Caution (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone living in the Park Towers - DIFC?? Need a little info on the development


----------



## Spen (Nov 29, 2011)

Use Caution said:


> Anyone living in the Park Towers - DIFC?? Need a little info on the development


I've seen a 2-BR unit during my apartment search. Rooms are modestly sized but odd-shaped (not rectangular).

There are 45-degree 'cross-beams' that go across the windows, which may take a little getting used to for some.

There's retail space at the podium, but I didn't see any shop operating yet.

Unimpressive gym. The pool seems pretty nice, with glaring sun in the morning and mid-day. It should be in the shade in the evenings.

The lobby and common spaces are done by Versace: love it or loathe it. A tad too busy for me.

Because of the peculiar shape of the building, the corridors seem convoluted and maze-like. Visitors who aren't familiar with the place WILL get lost, at least until they get all the signs up.

The round design also means that at any time of day, there will be units exposed to the sun.

These are my impressions. You should be able to get price and floor space figures from various property listings.


----------



## Use Caution (Aug 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the response... yeah I viewed about 4 apartments in there in the last week and tentatively expressed interest in one... Prices are reasonable, obviously though a lot of work yet to be done (as you mention)....

Just wondering if anyone is currently living in the towers... from what I have been told, the units have just been released to the owners and there are only 15 units occupied currently. Might seem a little quiet initially if I take one there, but should pick up later in the year.


----------



## Mari TT (Aug 15, 2012)

Is there anyone living in the Park Towers? I have visited one 3 bedroom apartment there and I really liked. Nevertheless, I don't understand why the prices are too low comparing to another places in DIFC... And why there are so many units still for rent.


----------



## iregbnz (May 14, 2012)

Use Caution said:


> Anyone living in the Park Towers - DIFC?? Need a little info on the development


I curretly live in Park Towers
The area around is a little underdeveloped and therefore it is sometimes a walk to get to places 
The walk to the Emirates Towers metro station is about 15 minutes but in the future you may be able to walk to the Financial Centre station
DIFC is close for some restaurants and bars and Dubai Mall is a twenty minute walk or a 10 Dhr taxi ride

The air conditioning is not included as standard in the price if the rent 

It is relatively empty at present but there have been a lot more people moving in in the last month or so

I am in a one bedroom which is relatively spacious 
The gym is a little small but the pool area is nice with sun at most times of the day

If you need any further ifo let me know


----------



## Mari TT (Aug 15, 2012)

iregbnz said:


> I curretly live in Park Towers
> The area around is a little underdeveloped and therefore it is sometimes a walk to get to places
> The walk to the Emirates Towers metro station is about 15 minutes but in the future you may be able to walk to the Financial Centre station
> DIFC is close for some restaurants and bars and Dubai Mall is a twenty minute walk or a 10 Dhr taxi ride
> ...


Thank you ver much for your feedback. But I'm still not sure if we will take the apartment... actually, several agencies are pushing us to rent one unit and there is already a (big!) water leaking in the apartment!So, I'm not confident enough... do you know if the installation for the internet is already available?


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Mari TT said:


> Thank you ver much for your feedback. But I'm still not sure if we will take the apartment... actually, several agencies are pushing us to rent one unit and there is already a (big!) water leaking in the apartment!So, I'm not confident enough... do you know if the installation for the internet is already available?


We just moved into Rolex Tower in DIFC. So far it's been really nice. Good area, great building, superb finishing and decent price. There are a few more open units, so you may want to take a look.


----------



## Mari TT (Aug 15, 2012)

Amirtx said:


> We just moved into Rolex Tower in DIFC. So far it's been really nice. Good area, great building, superb finishing and decent price. There are a few more open units, so you may want to take a look.


Yes, I would be interested in Rolex Tower, but the agency tols us that there are only 2 bedrooms available and we are looking for one 3 bedrooms.....


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

Check Dubizzle. I saw a couple of 3 bedrooms available last week. You can call Asteco properties, the do the property management.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Check Park place one of the nicest towers on SZR, Park Towers was a bit to glitzy for my liking


----------



## weissr (Feb 15, 2013)

hey,

i recently moved into the Park Towers and would like to let the community about the 
service charges know:

A one bedroom will cost for Electricity, Water, Gas, Chiller, TV: 1.100 DHS per month.
(+ 4k Deposit)..

70 % of this amount is fix. 30% controlable by usage. 

Guess the biggest problem is that ths Tower deals with 4 diffrent suppliers (DEWA, EMPOWER, Al Fahidi Gas and DU) without choise and every company has his own fix service fees (i call it tax...).

Some other Informations:
- 40% occupiet 
- there is a direct way to the train station
- shops are still empty
- getting stuff delivert is always a drama
- cleaning the glas outside will only happen once a year
- the pool is realy nice
- gym is tiny


----------

